# Show Me Your YouTube Channel! Let's Scratch Each Others Backs



## Gmork (Jun 24, 2019)

Ever feel like your youtube videos that you put so much work into are destined so sit burried under the heap never to see the light of day. How do you get ahead if no one is ever even given the chance to even see it in the 1st place?

I propose we all leave a vid link as a starting place and everyone whos reading go and totally spam likes and subscribes and leave some sort of comment on a few videos,
and since part of it is average viewing length just let a few of the most recent vids run their course while you go eat or play games or whatever. Lets help each other out!? Im down!

Heres mine (check out my latest 3 videos for HQ demos featuring original songs)
if you could sub and then leave a like and comment and just let them play (theyre only like 2 mins each)
ill do the same for you.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 24, 2019)

Great thread! Now I can merge all the YT spam in here!


----------



## Drew (Jun 24, 2019)

Mine is mostly singlecoil pickup comparisons, I post links occasionally from it when questions come up in conversation but for the most part I don't think it's of much interest for folks here.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 24, 2019)

Great thread idea. Hopefully we can 'sticky it' (?) to the top so it doesn't get lost over time. What do you think @MaxOfMetal ?

I wouldn't say I have a 'legit' YouTube channel up and going, but I did a cover of Twinkle Twinkle Little Star in a rock/djent/metal style for a Canadian music store chain holding a contest.

I was thinking of maybe doing some guitar reviews from my collection in the future. We'll see.

Here is that video:


----------



## Gmork (Jun 24, 2019)

Drew said:


> Mine is mostly singlecoil pickup comparisons, I post links occasionally from it when questions come up in conversation but for the most part I don't think it's of much interest for folks here.


Thats not the point here! Drop that shit so i can go like/sub/comment a bunch of yer vids. Then u do the same for me. Win win.


----------



## Drew (Jun 25, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Thats not the point here! Drop that shit so i can go like/sub/comment a bunch of yer vids. Then u do the same for me. Win win.


I don't have time to reciprocate, I'm afraid, so I don't want to leech off people here.


----------



## Gmork (Jun 25, 2019)

No one? Ok ill drop another. 
In order to get videos to show up in suggested/recommended they need likes/comments and subs. Please help! Ill do the same for you! Start sharing!!!

Earthquaker devices sea machine chorus into my ENGL Fireball 100!


----------



## Gmork (Jun 27, 2019)

People of the sso forum, drop your youtube channels for "free" likes/comments and subs!!! 
I say free because more than likely i WILL dig it, because i dig things lol and love supporting the little folk! 
Sub4sub like4like come on lets go


----------



## Sumsar (Jun 28, 2019)

Honestly I don't think this is the best way for this forum to get the most exposure out of youtube. We already have a 'dump you videos here, instead of making threads about them' - thread, and noone watches the videos posted there I think.

What one might consider is to make a 'Let us discuss how to get success with our youtube channels' thread, where posting links to your channel or your videos is forbidden, so that it is not a spam thread but a knowlegde sharing thread.

That being say, feel free to throw some love at my channel  here is my latest vid:


I think I have come a long way since I started posting regularly about 9 months ago. Done 29 vids, and I think most of them are an improvement on the previous ones.

I seem to have improved my skills on:
- Camera angles / framing / cleaning up my room lol
- editing
- color correction / grading
- lighting (brought better lights that where actually meant for video work and just as important figured out how to use them, e.g. lighting angles, background etc)
- recording skills (playing)
- getting guitar and bass tones that work for a song
- mixing / mastering
- being able to speak to a camera. Still takes a couple of takes to get my point across, but not nearly as weird doing talking videos as it was in the beginning
- Thump nails. Begun using a site called canva which makes it fairly easy. Also I not do more consistent looking thumpnails, which I think is a good thing, for consistency, even if I only have 51 subs
- sharing my videos after creation. I have found the ways to share the videos on a single facebook group and also on this forum, in a way that doesn't come across as spam but actually has some discussion about tone and playing going on.
- got to the point where making a video is easy enough that I can do one per week, even if I don't have the entire weekend to do it. Though I am still taking longer between videos here and there.

Next thing to try to improve:
- I have been thinking about making an instagram account purely to promote the guitar stuff and youtube videos I do - seperate from my private profile, so as to not annoy my non-guitar-interested friends.
- thinking about getting a better camera. Current one is a Canon EOS 600D, which can barely do 1080p at 24fps. Maybe get a Lumix GH4 and do better 1080p with 60fpz, which should also be alot better with low lighting.

@Gmork what are you trying to do better from video to video?


----------



## Soya (Jun 28, 2019)

Does my channel have to be music related? I just film athlete butts.


----------



## Gmork (Jun 28, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> Honestly I don't think this is the best way for this forum to get the most exposure out of youtube. We already have a 'dump you videos here, instead of making threads about them' - thread, and noone watches the videos posted there I think.
> 
> What one might consider is to make a 'Let us discuss how to get success with our youtube channels' thread, where posting links to your channel or your videos is forbidden, so that it is not a spam thread but a knowlegde sharing thread.
> 
> ...



You may be right about this thread possibly not being the best way to go about it. Surely theres better less spammy ways but in a way thats why i made this thread. No shame spam away. A thread where you know what youre getting into, come here to share your channel and trade, essentially offering free views/subs/likes/comments.
. Was expecting more people to be into it `\/´ i dunno lol.

Ill admit i can be a bit spammy lol but i post em as what they are, demo vids. Ill post a thread saying hey heres a demo of X. People can go watch it or choose not to. If it were someone else posting it id actually be stoked! But i AM essentially making the videos i wish i would have found during my gear vid searches. And when i post on FB ill post in groups that make sence where people are likely to be interested. My peavey rockmaster demo in the peavey group for instance.
Ive also begun the process of starting an instagram account for my demos. Only problem is that im 100% clueless when it comes to insagram lol. Im typically not into the social media thing but realize its a necessity this day and age. So if youve got any tips please throw em my way.

To make my videos better, these days im recording with a mic and instead of just randomly dickin around on guitar i actually write a kind of mini song (should probably make them longer due to view length being such a big factor in your video ranking)
Also ive been using simple editing with shots of playing and shots (albeit sometimes goofy EXTREME spiraling zoom shots lol) of the gear being demod.
I live in a TINY space with my gf, its practically a tokyo apartment. so i dont have a spot thats decent for shooting vids, so i went out and bought a huge length of beautiful deep purple fabric which i drape and make a background out of (couldnt find it for my last vid grrr)
Still need to fix the background situation and find a way to cover a huge amount behind me so i can pull the cam back a bit.
When i search for gear vids i just want to hear HQ audio and i want to hear chugging and what not and im a happy boy lol. So for my vids ill keep things short and to the point and any info can just be text on screen or in the description. I am NOT a smooth talker, no one wants to hear that lol plus ill have to be editing all my nonesense for hrs lol. 
I just use a free video editing program that limits the quality i can export which really sucks. Need to do something about that.
So thats kind of where in at. Far from perfect but im feeling really good about writing actual songs and recording with mics for decent quality audio which i think is MY #1 priority.

With all that said, its been a good convo! imma go watch/like/comment & sub your vids! After all thats why we're here! Please if you could do the same (im only concerned with my latest 3 vids really, thats where my quality bump started)
Thanks.


----------



## Belensky (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## PariahMusic (Jul 13, 2019)

This isn't to say that it's the WORST sounding pedal I've ever heard/played...but it IS the most disappointing. You can get similar/better results in most every situation spending the money that it costs in a different direction.
I used the Ceres to really illustrate the point, but I could have used plenty of others to display this too.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 13, 2019)

I want to open up an Apex and see if there's an MXR 5150 circuit board inside with a gate and tight switch added for another $150 lololol...

Still better than anything made by Protone. 

And after all, people are only buying this because they want to use the same thing Misha used on his albums.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't know if that's really a fair comparison. The Ceres has 3 channels and a ton of options (and costs about $80 more). I think a fairer comparison would be to the MXR 5150 (which is cheaper) and is also just an on/off pedal with no fancy options save a noise gate & boost.

Personally, I just scored a used Megalith Delta & couldn't be more satisfied. I'm with USMarine though, it does seem likt it's a 're-designed' 5150 pedal, which is why it'd be an interesting side by side comparison.


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 13, 2019)

Normally i see “don’t buy x” threads when i company outright lies, doesn’t deliver a product, or the quality is poor like protone pedals or a lot of small luthiers.

But this is just a taste thing for you. The pedal is built with the quality of all MXR pedals and there was no issues buying the product was there? 

To literally announce “hey guys DONT buy this” seems like a pretty overkill way to express your opinion.

I can’t watch the video now but, i will later


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 13, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Normally i see “don’t buy x” threads when i company outright lies, doesn’t deliver a product, or the quality is poor like protone pedals or a lot of small luthiers.
> 
> But this is just a taste thing for you. The pedal is built with the quality of all MXR pedals and there was no issues buying the product was there?
> 
> ...



It was a provocative thread title for clicks. 

Hence it's banishment to here.


----------



## PariahMusic (Jul 13, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was a provocative thread title for clicks.
> 
> Hence it's banishment to here.


No denying it being mean to be provocative lol. But I also stand by the message. It Should be much better than it is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 13, 2019)

PariahMusic said:


> No denying it being mean to be provocative lol. But I also stand by the message. It Should be much better than it is.



We don't do clickbait here. Please don't do it again.


----------



## PariahMusic (Jul 13, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> We don't do clickbait here. Please don't do it again.


Provocative doesn't equal clickbait. It's pretty subjectively worse sounding than a bunch of other similarly priced options, and that's worth people seeing. But you're the boss, boss lol.


----------



## PariahMusic (Jul 13, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Normally i see “don’t buy x” threads when i company outright lies, doesn’t deliver a product, or the quality is poor like protone pedals or a lot of small luthiers.
> 
> But this is just a taste thing for you. The pedal is built with the quality of all MXR pedals and there was no issues buying the product was there?
> 
> ...


That's fair. I didn't mean to break any rules or anything, but like someone else said, the Apex sounds broken next to a Ceres, run in the same way. Many of us had high hopes for it, and many big channels have used them in ways that don't line up with the marketing that pretty much sell it as being one of the only things you need to get a GREAT tone.

But I digress. Apologies, and no harm meant.


----------



## littlebadboy (Jul 13, 2019)

I demo stuff that I get whenever I have time.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 14, 2019)

Why does the Apex sound "broken"? e.g. I could demo all my bluesbreaker pedals against each other, but none would sound "broken" in comparison.

I think all the horizon stuff is overhyped stuff that was already available on the market, or is just something that already existed and lets slap a noise gate on it. That's just me. But I've never heard their stuff sound bad or broken. I'm thinking you have a defective pedal based on the tones in your video or you don't have it dialed in correctly, mate.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 14, 2019)

This is me being an idiot in the woods 6 years ago: 

This is my latest youtube vid, just audio of me being an idiot with my parrot in the studio: 

My channel has like single digit views, but if you add a view, you will see why...


----------



## Gmork (Jul 14, 2019)

littlebadboy said:


> I demo stuff that I get whenever I have time.



I will check out your channel later and spam u with likes and comments and top it off with a sub please do the same.


----------



## PariahMusic (Jul 14, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> Why does the Apex sound "broken"? e.g. I could demo all my bluesbreaker pedals against each other, but none would sound "broken" in comparison.
> 
> I think all the horizon stuff is overhyped stuff that was already available on the market, or is just something that already existed and lets slap a noise gate on it. That's just me. But I've never heard their stuff sound bad or broken. I'm thinking you have a defective pedal based on the tones in your video or you don't have it dialed in correctly, mate.


Everything is set up correctly, and I dial it in throughout the video. Definitely don't think mine is any more defective that the others they sent out..you can get something close to usable out of it with work and a good power amp or clean channel. But yeah, overhyped isn't a bad description of it.


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi Guys, I did another video. One that actually got requested in the comments on a previous video which is a first for me  But I feel that it is good to interact with people and actually get back to them with a video when people have questions. Have you ever done response to viewers style videos?

Also I spent a bunch of time going over the drum mixing and looking up old resources that I had previously used, but just to refresh and get another perspective. Think it turned out pretty well on this one:


----------



## Gmork (Jul 14, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> Hi Guys, I did another video. One that actually got requested in the comments on a previous video which is a first for me  But I feel that it is good to interact with people and actually get back to them with a video when people have questions. Have you ever done response to viewers style videos?
> 
> Also I spent a bunch of time going over the drum mixing and looking up old resources that I had previously used, but just to refresh and get another perspective. Think it turned out pretty well on this one:



Do you mean responding with a video to a viewers comments/questions? 
I havent but then again i dont get many comments/questions. Would if i could though.


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 14, 2019)

Yes exactly. This is kind of also the first time that I have actually been in a position where I could answer a comment with a video, but it feels good, and hopefully it helps build followers. It is only recently that I started getting pretty much at least one comment per video. I also got another one on how to practice a certain technique I showed for playing tremolo picking. The question was if I had any actual exercises, which I didn't, other than learning songs, but I think I have come up with something that I can put into a lesson style video.
It is also cool that you then don't have to come up with all the video ideas - viewers to a degree do it for you


----------



## Gmork (Jul 14, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> Yes exactly. This is kind of also the first time that I have actually been in a position where I could answer a comment with a video, but it feels good, and hopefully it helps build followers. It is only recently that I started getting pretty much at least one comment per video. I also got another one on how to practice a certain technique I showed for playing tremolo picking. The question was if I had any actual exercises, which I didn't, other than learning songs, but I think I have come up with something that I can put into a lesson style video.
> It is also cool that you then don't have to come up with all the video ideas - viewers to a degree do it for you


Totally. Its a win win situation. Being a total gear dork i do love engaging with commentors when its more than just "good vid" type of comment (not that im complaining about those)
Anyway congrats on your milestone!!


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm curious how many owners of that Apex can chime in? I don't have one and don't plan on buying one lol. But calling it barely useful seems hyperbole. Tone is subjective, but I'd be interested to see if there's some good reviews from non-fanboys.


----------



## PariahMusic (Jul 14, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> I'm curious how many owners of that Apex can chime in? I don't have one and don't plan on buying one lol. But calling it barely useful seems hyperbole. Tone is subjective, but I'd be interested to see if there's some good reviews from non-fanboys.


Hell, me too. Please Know that I really wanted to like it though. It just sounds bad DIRECT compared to the competition...to my ears.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 14, 2019)

This is an awesome idea! Someone should create an entire forum just for people to post their videos for all the other members to like and subscribe. Like a free likes forum or something. Well not exactly free. Like a like swapping forum.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 14, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> This is an awesome idea! Someone should create an entire forum just for people to post their videos for all the other members to like and subscribe. Like a free likes forum or something. Well not exactly free. Like a like swapping forum.


Theres lots of little people doing cool things that the rest of the world would probably be into but will never come across it. Nice to give everyone a little boost, ya know.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jul 14, 2019)

Gmork said:


> No one? Ok ill drop another.
> In order to get videos to show up in suggested/recommended they need likes/comments and subs. Please help! Ill do the same for you! Start sharing!!!
> 
> Earthquaker devices sea machine chorus into my ENGL Fireball 100!


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 14, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> This is an awesome idea! Someone should create an entire forum just for people to post their videos for all the other members to like and subscribe. Like a free likes forum or something. Well not exactly free. Like a like swapping forum.





Gmork said:


> Theres lots of little people doing cool things that the rest of the world would probably be into but will never come across it. Nice to give everyone a little boost, ya know.



Anyone else getting upset over the new IG algorithms? I used to post a guitar and get 100 likes, now I get 9 lol. Can I get some free love?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 14, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> Anyone else getting upset over the new IG algorithms? I used to post a guitar and get 100 likes, now I get 9 lol. Can I get some free love?



What's your insta?


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 14, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> What's your insta?



https://www.instagram.com/shumanchu/

Everyone else needs to post their's too. Not sure what the metric is you need to overcome, but I know people have said they didn't even see my post in their feed.


----------



## nateispro (Jul 14, 2019)

I shared this in the post your youtube video thread but I figured I can't hurt myself sharing it here as well! My channel is me posting my ideas as I come up with them. No other band memebers, just me a guitar, a bass and a virtual drummer. I'm trying to hit a weekly video upload right now! You guys have some great stuff here!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 15, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/shumanchu/
> 
> Everyone else needs to post their's too. Not sure what the metric is you need to overcome, but I know people have said they didn't even see my post in their feed.


If I get over 20 likes it's a miracle lol. Not enough cat stuff for the crazy cat ladies and not enough guitar porn for the guitar nerds
https://www.instagram.com/knightbrolaire/


----------



## Gmork (Jul 15, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> If I get over 20 likes it's a miracle lol. Not enough cat stuff for the crazy cat ladies and not enough guitar porn for the guitar nerds
> https://www.instagram.com/knightbrolaire/


Im literally a combination of both lolol. Basically the other thing i post on FB are cute kitty videos lol


----------



## Gmork (Jul 15, 2019)

Ok i just went and hit up all you lovelies posting your vids, now be nice considerate lovelies and go spam my crap lol and u will have a spam fan for life in me lol


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 15, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> If I get over 20 likes it's a miracle lol. Not enough cat stuff for the crazy cat ladies and not enough guitar porn for the guitar nerds
> https://www.instagram.com/knightbrolaire/





Gmork said:


> Im literally a combination of both lolol. Basically the other thing i post on FB are cute kitty videos lol





Gmork said:


> Ok i just went and hit up all you lovelies posting your vids, now be nice considerate lovelies and go spam my crap lol and u will have a spam fan for life in me lol




Haha I felt weird liking some of your posts.

You: I like your guitar!
Me: Thanks! I Like your wife! And your cat. The kid too.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 15, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> Haha I felt weird liking some of your posts.
> 
> You: I like your guitar!
> Me: Thanks! I Like your wife! And your cat. The kid too.


Who said anything about my wife and cat? Lol


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 15, 2019)

So again if we wanna try to learn stuff from each other instead of just posting our vids, lets do some 'My dick is smaller than yours!' and post up some stats of our channels! Here is the last 90 days from my channel:




I recently had somewhat of a 'hit' for me anyways where a looot of people from a danish guitar group on FB watched my vid. Btw visning = views, visningstid = viewingtime, abonnenter = subs.

Btw I currently have 65 subs for reference


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 15, 2019)

Also to discuss the hows and whys of youtube, I talked with a collegue of mine that has a gaming channel, getting close to 40k subs. Think he is 3 or 4 years into it.
He basicly told me that it took him a year to go from 0 to 100 subs. Then half a yeah to go from 100 to 1000 and then another year to go from 1000 to 10 k. So it seems you just gotta grind grind grind for some time before you start to see any effect. You can be good / lucky and have a video go big early on, but for most people it is a grind to get above the 'noise' that is the millions of other people than have done 10 - 20 vids.

Ofc you can't just post 100 shitty vids and expect to get big, quality also comes from grinding for a while


----------



## Luafcm (Jul 15, 2019)

I think this video is old enough to drive! I stopped posting vids because so many do it so much better (and with proper gear)!


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 15, 2019)

^ nice one, maybe many have better quality, but your playing was great all those years ago dude!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 16, 2019)

I have a bit of everything going on on my channel.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW0yu2j4Iy5AqA276tSTk7g


----------



## nateispro (Jul 20, 2019)

Hey guys! I'm back with another song! Super simple but I really had a ton of fun with it! It's my first multi clip video, Still need to work on my editing though! My free video software kind of sucks haha


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 21, 2019)

Gmork said:


> No one? Ok ill drop another.
> In order to get videos to show up in suggested/recommended they need likes/comments and subs. Please help! Ill do the same for you! Start sharing!!!
> 
> Earthquaker devices sea machine chorus into my ENGL Fireball 100!



That was insane.



nateispro said:


> Hey guys! I'm back with another song! Super simple but I really had a ton of fun with it! It's my first multi clip video, Still need to work on my editing though! My free video software kind of sucks haha



Awesome riff at the end.

My YouTube channel is a mixture of Pro-Wrestling theme covers, travel vlogs to wrestling events, music covers, spamming my band Morphesia and original music that has no real place.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 21, 2019)

Zombie13 said:


> That was insane.
> 
> 
> Awesome riff at the end.
> ...



Thanks zombie. Check out my other latest vids if youre there! Ill check out yours when i have time (its midnight here)


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 22, 2019)

I did another one! It seemed that lessons gives more subscribes but less views then gear demos, so now I am trying to do more of those to grow my channel.



I like this thread. It is kinda similar to the other post your youtube videos thread, but this seems to be a bit more working together, rather than just posting.

Btw anyone on here ever did a collaboration? I now it is kind of an old school way to get views n stuff, but I am thinking about trying it.


----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> So again if we wanna try to learn stuff from each other instead of just posting our vids, lets do some 'My dick is smaller than yours!' and post up some stats of our channels! Here is the last 90 days from my channel:
> 
> View attachment 71090
> 
> ...


Sure, I can help a bit here. This is my last 30 days. I haven't posted a new video in a couple months (it's cycling season), and my channel is 1,035 subscribers. 




What I can say for what's worked and what hasn't. 

I do maybe four basic sorts of videos: 
*pickup A/B comparisons, playing similar lines with two different pickups in the same guitar and same signal chain
*lessons, though I've only done a few
*backing tracks to jam along to 
*live playthroughs. 

Those get views in roughly that order, in my experience. And, the way they get views is loosely correlated with how "popular" a pickup is, with a secondary factor being how hard it is to find info on it. So, my Fender or Fender-to-Dimarzio or Fender-to-Suhr comparisons have done the best, roughly in that order, but the Suhr ML vs V60 and V60 vs V60LP did pretty well too since there aren't many comparsons out there. Likewise a Dimarzio neck Evo vs PAF Pro did pretty well since somehow I couldn't find one on Youtube. Little gaps like that tend to get more exposure, and A/B comparisons of one pickup to another do a lot better than "demos" where you play something with a pickup but offer no basis of comparison. 

Backing tracks are tricky - the last video I posted was the backing for one of my own songs, and I've gotten like 60 views in the last three months. At the same time, they do seem to be gaining a bit more traction over time, and most of my other ones are now averaging about a thousand views a year, not remarkable but stable contributors. 

My most successful video from an "impact" standpoint was a lesson I did on making the move from a six string to a seven string guitar, back in 2012. It was getting a lot of favorable comments and some interest anyway, but the Ibanez facebook page picked it up a couple years after I posted it and shared it, and in short order I got a ton of views and a whole bunch of new subscribers. These days it's the second most watched video I've done, behind a Dimarzio Area 61 vs Texas Specials comparison video (which at 125k views is the most viewed video I've done, though the 7 string lesson has 260 comments so it's generated a lot more discussion).

I guess beyond that, I reply to virtually every comment I get, even if just to say "thank you." That seems to help, but if nothing else I feel like it's good manners. 

The other video that got a surprising amount of attention was a comparison of a Strat with and without a capacitor in its treble bleed circuit - in four years it's gotten about 30,000 views for a video I didn't think would generate any interest but mostly did just to have something to go along with a blog post on the subject.


----------



## Descent (Jul 22, 2019)

We can definitely use some love:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoZ6aSK0QOAqGEgxNO_Xhmw


----------



## stevexc (Jul 22, 2019)

I very rarely do shitty covers


----------



## littlebadboy (Jul 22, 2019)

Drew said:


> Sure, I can help a bit here. This is my last 30 days. I haven't posted a new video in a couple months (it's cycling season), and my channel is 1,035 subscribers.


So cool! I already have probably more than 10,000 accumulated views but just 63 subscribers. Would you mind giving us tips on how you made 1,035?


----------



## Sumsar (Jul 22, 2019)

Drew said:


> Sure, I can help a bit here. This is my last 30 days. I haven't posted a new video in a couple months (it's cycling season), and my channel is 1,035 subscribers.
> 
> View attachment 71267
> 
> ...



Thanks Drew, that is pretty great insigts!
Also I guess that $1.09 has made you quit your day job and became a full time youtuber right? 
But seriously thanks. It is very helpfull to see how things might be years down the line.

I find it interesting that you haven't posted much since 10 months ago, still you generate quite a bunch of views. Would you mind posting the stats from a month where you have posted videos?
Also do you ever put your videos other places like here, fb, instagram etc, or do you just post to YT?


----------



## littlebadboy (Jul 22, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Ok i just went and hit up all you lovelies posting your vids, now be nice considerate lovelies and go spam my crap lol and u will have a spam fan for life in me lol


Thanks so much Gmork! Your last comment on mine got deleted because I took off the video for corrections.

Hey everyone! I could use some love too! My latest video is this project experiment guitar I made. My intention was to come up with a guitar than can play bass at the same time and because I'm a nerd.


It has a part 2 too isolating the bass sound.

Thanks!


----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2019)

littlebadboy said:


> So cool! I already have probably more than 10,000 accumulated views but just 63 subscribers. Would you mind giving us tips on how you made 1,035?


I mean, I kinda already did.  Just keep the quality of your videos consistent - I shoot with a DSLR so video quality is pretty good, but I also record audio separately through my DAW and blend in mixed, CD-level audio in place of my camera's video capture, so sound quality is excellent. 

The real thing here though, is while I did get a bit lucky with Ibanez sharing one of my videos, I'd already built up enough of a channel to get it in front of them in the first place, and it's worth noting here that my oldest video was from 2010. It's just a matter of producing several good quality videos a year that people are going to find useful and helpful, for a LONG time now.  No shortcuts I'm afraid. 

Idunno. I guess the only thing I can really suggest is reverse how you're thinking about this question - forget "how can I get my videos to be seen?" Instead, ask yourself "what sort of videos are people likely to search for?" And then make those videos, and do it as well as you can. 



Sumsar said:


> Thanks Drew, that is pretty great insigts!
> Also I guess that $1.09 has made you quit your day job and became a full time youtuber right?
> But seriously thanks. It is very helpfull to see how things might be years down the line.
> 
> ...


Not even close to full time.  

This was all of 2018. Note that for most of this period I was no longer monetized because I was under 1,000 subscribers. You can see a few spikes when I posted videos but for the most part it's pretty stable, which is what you should expect when you have maybe two dozen videos that are still getting searched for and watched pretty consistently. About half the time I post them here or at a couple other guitar sites if I think it's something people are going to be interested in, but the rest of the time I just post them and let subscriptions/youtube algorithms do their thing. I just do this for fun, so the last thing I want to be doing is spending all my time spamming content.


----------



## littlebadboy (Jul 22, 2019)

Drew said:


> I mean, I kinda already did.



I meant, do you do any promoting of your videos?


----------



## Drew (Jul 22, 2019)

Not really. Every once in a while I'll post a thread here where I think people might be interested in it when I publish something, but that's about it. I just try to make no-fluff comparison videos of things that people will find useful, and I've done a bunch of videos over the years that seem to hit that mark.


----------



## Kirill5412 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello guys! Today we are checking out the FREE Mercuriall MT-A based on Boss MT-2 
Thanks for watching! 



- Download the plugin (and the other free stuff): https://mercuriall.com/cms/details_freestuff
User Manual: https://mercuriall.com/cms/sites/default/files/Metal Area User Guide.pdf

- Free Emissary Plug-In Bundle (Emissary 2.0, NadIR dual Impulse Response (IR) convolver and 6 free impulse responses): https://www.stltones.com/products/stl-ignite-emissary-plug-in-bundle


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Jul 24, 2019)

Hey everybody, what's up?
I finally had the chance to make a quick comparison test between a Seymour Duncan Invader SH-8B and a stock Jackson bridge pickup, using my Dinky JS22-7.
To me the Invader wins all over the place, though the stock Jackson high output pickup is still very good sounding, but a bit darker on open chords I guess.
What do you think?



I'm neither sponsored nor endorsed by Jackson or Seymour Duncan, I'm just a metalhead who likes making gear tests.


----------



## Zoobiedood (Jul 24, 2019)

I agree, the Invader wins this round all around.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Jul 28, 2019)

Talking about YouTube channels and self-produced music, this is the third song from my instrumental solo album "Musa".
Hope you'll like it!


----------



## Gmork (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks like ive got some to catch up on!
Heres my 2 latest. 
Day 2 of my new cello! More of a hey look i got a cello!! Than a proper demo or song etc. (links below)

And my latest preamp shootout with the diezel vh4, tightmetal pro, revv g4 & s&k vhd.

Cello beginner


preamp shootout


----------



## Sumsar (Aug 1, 2019)

I really liked the preamp shootout @Gmork however I think you still have some render issue or something because the last 50 secs of the video is just black with no sound. I saw you uploaded another video first which also had the problem, but for longer?

Anyway great mix on that one, really a nice improvement. Your video also looks great, only thing is to remove the cables hanging over the amp as well as the stuff on top of the Bogner to have your video look more pro 

I for one also have a new video out:


Oh and to new guys joining the thread: It is great that you post your stuff and all, but please try to also be part of the conversation, so as to have this be a thread people want to read and not just a graveyard for youtube video post


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey everyone! Have you ever tried the brand new Diezel VH4 amp sim by Brainworx Audio?

I made a quick review of this plugin, I think it's got some unique tones and it's perfect for thrash and death riffs.

What do you think?

https://youtu.be/0R3Ilwq62CU

I'm neither sponsored, nor endorsed by these brands, I'm justa metalhead who likes making gear reviews.


----------



## vertibration (Aug 4, 2019)

Brainworx misses the mark on their amp sims for modern guitarists. Built in OD's are a must with their emulations, and to be honest, most would prefer a built in IR loader.


----------



## nateispro (Aug 5, 2019)

Just finished this up. My first 8 string song! With kemper profiles by live ready sound. This thing is such a joy to play! I've been on an Acacia Strain kick lately, decided to make this one slower!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 7, 2019)

My channel isn't really much of a channel but I've got this video im pretty proud of, and I'd definitely like to do some pedal design/explain/build/demo videos in the future.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Aug 8, 2019)

Great thread idea @Gmork ! It will be my pleasure to regularly help you guys out and leave your videos playing in the background, leave comments and likes. I'll do that as soon as I have a few seconds to breathe. I have a few Youtube posts and they suck, so I won't post any of them here (until I put out something of better quality).

Maybe we could start a thread on this forum where everyone posts their social media info in the form *social media platform*, *username*. For example, "Instagram, instagram username, youtube, youtube username, etc.. I think many people of different interest groups already do that to help each other our on various social media platforms. Anyhow, food for thought...


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 8, 2019)

Soya said:


> Does my channel have to be music related? I just film athlete butts.


Where are they?


----------



## Soya (Aug 8, 2019)

Above the knees but below the back I think?


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 8, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> My channel isn't really much of a channel but I've got this video im pretty proud of, and I'd definitely like to do some pedal design/explain/build/demo videos in the future.



This is very well explained! Are you a teacher?


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 8, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Looks like ive got some to catch up on!
> Heres my 2 latest.
> Day 2 of my new cello! More of a hey look i got a cello!! Than a proper demo or song etc. (links below)
> 
> ...



How and where do you get all your toys?!!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 8, 2019)

littlebadboy said:


> This is very well explained! Are you a teacher?


Thank you! And no I'm not a teacher, but teaching is something I love to do.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Aug 8, 2019)

Subbed to all your channels. Keep up the good work guys !!


----------



## Redwind (Aug 9, 2019)

I swear upon my mighty axe, Vermilion, that I shall sticky this thread and go through each video here and like and subscribe. 

I...have a lot of free time at work.

Ah, and here's mine! A few original songs and me improving, but hope to have more up soon.


----------



## Gmork (Aug 9, 2019)

Live vid of my band last sunday. Figured id share it. we wore cowboy hats. It was fun lol.


----------



## Gmork (Aug 9, 2019)

Soya said:


> Above the knees but below the back I think?


You won the internet today, as the kids say.


----------



## grigou (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello guys !
This is my new channel dedicated to ambient backing tracks.
Hope you like it and find some interest in this track to improvise


----------



## Sumsar (Aug 11, 2019)

Lots of good stuff getting posted in here - good to see.

Again let us try to get the conversation going about how to do youtube:

How many subs do you have now, how many did you have in the start of the year? What is the hardest part for you?
Think I stated the year with about 20 and is currently at 75.
Hardest thing for me right now is to keep the momentum to just do more videos. Things has been going a lot faster since I hit 50 subs 1½ months ago, and I know that once you reach the 100 and maybe 200 mark things go even faster.

I also did a new video today, this time a cover of one of my favorite Marduk songs: The Blond Beast.
Pretty weird BM song, but totally works!



Also trying a new thing where instead of posting links to videos directly on places like facebook or instagram I did a little teaser, which is basicly 30 seconds of the chorus in the song and then upload that directly to whatever platform and then leave links in the comments section.


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 11, 2019)

I made demo videos. Some of them got 1k views. I made videos of my own music, and I got less than 70 views. So I concluded, nobody is interested in somebody's music unless you are popular. So, I will stick to demos.

And oh... I got close to 10k views in total for all videos but only got 70+ subs. I don't get it. I'll try harder to promote.


----------



## John (Aug 11, 2019)

I rarely upload stuff on mine, but here it is.


----------



## grigou (Aug 11, 2019)

littlebadboy said:


> So I concluded, nobody is interested in somebody's music unless you are popular. So, I will stick to demos.



I think people are searching mostly for music they already know and love.
Maybe also a small channel is equal to non professional music in people's minds, and for them, non professional music is equal to bad music. So they think the music isn't interesting to hear.

And maybe I'm totally wrong 

What do you think ?


----------



## Kirill5412 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello guys! 
I’m excited to present the third volume of Riff Bros! 
Don’t look for much sense in it for it is a friendly collaboration of people who share a common passion for music 


Thanks for watching! 
⠀


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 13, 2019)

littlebadboy said:


> I made demo videos. Some of them got 1k views. I made videos of my own music, and I got less than 70 views. So I concluded, nobody is interested in somebody's music unless you are popular. So, I will stick to demos.
> 
> And oh... I got close to 10k views in total for all videos but only got 70+ subs. I don't get it. I'll try harder to promote.



That's totally normal. Even the big guitar youtubers get almost no views on their own music. Fluff, Jared, StevieT etc. For a small channel, you'll perform even worse because nobody has any sort of loyalty or awareness of you. People might search for a video about something they're thinking of buying. But if they watch your video, what reason do they have to subscribe and commit to seeing more of you? And what possible interest do they have in your own compositions?

Ola got more views on "I bought a house" (114k) than his new music single (105k). Subsequent songs from the album got less than 1/2 of those views (48k and 18k). Nobody gives two shits about your music basically.

Kmac's worst videos from the last two years are both original music releases. The best got 102k, while his average video gets 500k easily and several have millions.

So your view/subscriber count is not strange at all. That's how the Internet works nowadays.

A general rule is 1% engagement. So out of 100 viewers, one might interact in some way - liking, subscribing. And the more you ask people to do (such as commenting), that percentage goes down by another factor of 100.

Look at this recently popular SSO thread:
Be careful with Steiner Kraus Guitars.

3,500 views, but 65 replies (1.8%), but only around 20 participants (0.6%). Presumably that's total views, not unique, but it still shows the point.

Or this popular video from Ola:


284,000 views, but only 10,000 people clicked like/dislike (3.5%) and 1,646 comments (0.6%)

And he has 84,000,000 views in total, but only 370k subscribers. And he's been uploading constantly and spamming the shit out of people to subscribe recently, which does seem to be working for him. But that's a ratio of 0.44% if you go by the crude metric of views to subscribers. 

If you want my opinion, I just don't think the world needs more YouTubers, especially for gear. If you're starting a channel now and hoping for it to be popular, you're 5 years too late. That's especially true for gear.

The only way it succeeds now is if you have some unique "brand" - some gimmick which is at the right time and place and which the algorithm will select. Given what Youtube wants these days (3x weekly uploads, certain length for ad placements etc), it hardly seems worth it. You might grow it large enough one day that some company will send some free picks or strings or something.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 13, 2019)

This whole thread reeks of desperation from people that think YT might be a viable income source at some point (it won't ). Maybe jump on Mixer or Twitch or FB and try to get some views, over there, I know some guitarists have had luck with that.
My sister started a niche yt channel and it took her literally years to make any money. If anyone is making YT vids as anything more than a hobby at this point they're going to be sorely disappointed. Even big gaming channels struggle with keeping YT viable anymore, and those were the cash cows for years. 
The vids on my channel that have the most views are my demos of a cheap, relatively obscure pickup (warman destroyer) followed by my bkp ragnarok demo. I only uploaded my demo vids to YT because I thought they might be slightly useful to people outside of SSO.


----------



## Drew (Aug 13, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> This whole thread reeks of desperation from people that think YT might be a viable income source at some point (it won't ). Maybe jump on Mixer or Twitch or FB and try to get some views, over there, I know some guitarists have had luck with that.
> My sister started a niche yt channel and it took her literally years to make any money. If anyone is making YT vids as anything more than a hobby at this point they're going to be sorely disappointed. Even big gaming channels struggle with keeping YT viable anymore, and those were the cash cows for years.
> The vids on my channel that have the most views are my demos of a cheap, relatively obscure pickup (warman destroyer) followed by my bkp ragnarok demo. I only uploaded my demo vids to YT because I thought they might be slightly useful to people outside of SSO.


100% agree. I've been saying the same thing, though where I'm erring on the side of tact, you're getting much more to the point. 

I've had a Youtube channel for nearly a decade now, and it's been monitized for most of that time. I've probably made less than $300 in that entire time, over the better part of a million views. I don't know what sort of "success" you guys are hoping for, but the way I see it I've basically recouped the price of maybe one of the pickup sets I've demo'd over the years.

The extent I care is a whole bunch of people have told me the videos I've posted are helpful, and as far as I'm concerned that's enough.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 13, 2019)

Drew said:


> 100% agree. I've been saying the same thing, though where I'm erring on the side of tact, you're getting much more to the point.
> 
> I've had a Youtube channel for nearly a decade now, and it's been monitized for most of that time. I've probably made less than $300 in that entire time, over the better part of a million views. I don't know what sort of "success" you guys are hoping for, but the way I see it I've basically recouped the price of maybe one of the pickup sets I've demo'd over the years.
> 
> The extent I care is a whole bunch of people have told me the videos I've posted are helpful, and as far as I'm concerned that's enough.


I've got around 26000 views over the last 3 years, and I've made 2 cents total 
I knew from the start that I would never ever make money at this, which was fine, that was never the point of me demoing gear.
I started demoing pickups solely because I wanted to do it a certain way, which is the antithesis of most demos (eg I use the same guitar/strings/settings/riffs/cables/picks to try and minimize variables as much as possible). The fact that my demos have helped some people with pickup choices is a nice plus as well.


----------



## Drew (Aug 13, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I started demoing pickups solely because I wanted to do it a certain way, which is the antithesis of most demos (eg I use the same guitar/strings/settings/riffs/cables/picks to try and minimize variables as much as possible). The fact that my demos have helped some people with pickup choices is a nice plus as well.


Considering how often we've butted heads in politics threads, I think it's hilarious we do almost exactly the same things when comparing pickups, lol. And same. The only way I'm really hoping to "monetize" my channel is hoping a handful of people buy my album after poking around a bit. Other than that, the revenue share has probably covered the cost of the beer consumed while editing video.  

Really, I just think the whole thing is kinda fun, and it's cool to hear from people who I've helped.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 13, 2019)

Drew said:


> Considering how often we've butted heads in politics threads, I think it's hilarious we do almost exactly the same things when comparing pickups, lol. And same. The only way I'm really hoping to "monetize" my channel is hoping a handful of people buy my album after poking around a bit. Other than that, the revenue share has probably covered the cost of the beer consumed while editing video.
> 
> Really, I just think the whole thing is kinda fun, and it's cool to hear from people who I've helped.


I started demoing that way largely because I got fed up with all the "demos"/"comparisons" where people tried to extrapolate perceived sonic differences from different pickups in different guitars, or, if they actually managed to run multiple sets through the same guitar (like Keith's Duncan shootout/Simon Sludge's shootout), they ended up not going in depth enough for my taste/needs. Plus it's really fun for me just really like seeing how much some magnets and copper wire can change my sound. Helping people was a just a byproduct in my case.
I think I could get like an 2ml pipette full of PBR with how much I've made right now


----------



## Drew (Aug 13, 2019)

Well, happy to buy you a beer if you're ever in Boston, from my, ahem, massive earnings.


----------



## Gmork (Aug 13, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> This whole thread reeks of desperation from people that think YT might be a viable income source at some point (it won't ). Maybe jump on Mixer or Twitch or FB and try to get some views, over there, I know some guitarists have had luck with that.
> My sister started a niche yt channel and it took her literally years to make any money. If anyone is making YT vids as anything more than a hobby at this point they're going to be sorely disappointed. Even big gaming channels struggle with keeping YT viable anymore, and those were the cash cows for years.
> The vids on my channel that have the most views are my demos of a cheap, relatively obscure pickup (warman destroyer) followed by my bkp ragnarok demo. I only uploaded my demo vids to YT because I thought they might be slightly useful to people outside of SSO.


Dammit youre on to me lolol. I originally started just to provide the types of demos i myself wanted to see but could never find (death metal centric chugging) but admittedly i def started envisioning sitting around in my underwear all day playing guitar for a living lol
Im old, tired...... And yes desparate lol.
I should probably tone down the cringefest lolol.
Luckly i DO enjoy making vids just as a hobby.


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 13, 2019)

I find all of the above great advice! Thank you!


----------



## nateispro (Aug 14, 2019)

grigou said:


> Hello guys !
> This is my new channel dedicated to ambient backing tracks.
> Hope you like it and find some interest in this track to improvise




I enjoy just having that on in the background It's really nice and doesn't distract me from what I'm doing!

I just finished this up to show off my new Lundgren M8 pickup and the Omega Ampworks D.I Kemper pack. Super simple riff to get some ideas for the tones!


----------



## Sumsar (Aug 14, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> This whole thread reeks of desperation from people that think YT might be a viable income source at some point (it won't ). Maybe jump on Mixer or Twitch or FB and try to get some views, over there, I know some guitarists have had luck with that.
> My sister started a niche yt channel and it took her literally years to make any money. If anyone is making YT vids as anything more than a hobby at this point they're going to be sorely disappointed. Even big gaming channels struggle with keeping YT viable anymore, and those were the cash cows for years.
> The vids on my channel that have the most views are my demos of a cheap, relatively obscure pickup (warman destroyer) followed by my bkp ragnarok demo. I only uploaded my demo vids to YT because I thought they might be slightly useful to people outside of SSO.



It think you are mistaken people just wanting to have their music heard with teenagers who want to become millionaires playing computer with a crowd 

For me anyway I know perfectly well that this is never going to be a tool for generating more than coffee money and that is fine. My goal is to have my music heard, be it through gear demos with my music or videos with my actual music. And even with a small shitty channel I have I am already getting some of what I want.

Before starting this YT thing I spend years in bands, writing songs, making demos, trying to get gigs, trying to keep a band together and then when you finally land a gig, you play for 20 people and that happens like 2 times a year. Yes I know you can do a lot better than that, but that is the luck I had with bands.

So the goal for youtube was to be heard by more than 40 people/year hehe. And so far it seems that 50 people a day are listening to my playing and song writing and a few %1 is probably a good estimate, are even commenting saying "Cool riffs" / "great track" / "great playing" etc. Which for me is really fulfilling. Ofc I want that to grow so maybe 500 people / day will hear my playing and be like "that dude writes some killer riffs, plays great and does a decent mix". In that context I think it is a very satisfying hobby.

My 'original' (read: not original at all) approach is to make the highest quality demos and lessons I can, but focusing more on the kind of black metal / death metal I hear, which I find is not really covered that greatly already. I think there is actually the space for content like that. Much more than trying to be the next djent / dad rock channel, which does seem super saturated.


----------



## grigou (Aug 14, 2019)

nateispro said:


> I enjoy just having that on in the background It's really nice and doesn't distract me from what I'm doing!



Thank a lot for your kind comment ! I don't even expected that way of using my track ! That's nice to know


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Aug 14, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> This whole thread reeks of desperation from people that think YT might be a viable income source at some point (it won't ). Maybe jump on Mixer or Twitch or FB and try to get some views, over there, I know some guitarists have had luck with that.
> My sister started a niche yt channel and it took her literally years to make any money. If anyone is making YT vids as anything more than a hobby at this point they're going to be sorely disappointed. Even big gaming channels struggle with keeping YT viable anymore, and those were the cash cows for years.
> The vids on my channel that have the most views are my demos of a cheap, relatively obscure pickup (warman destroyer) followed by my bkp ragnarok demo. I only uploaded my demo vids to YT because I thought they might be slightly useful to people outside of SSO.



I agree that YT and even Twitch-fcbk (and soon Mixer) are saturated and that the odds of success don't justify the time investment, for me anyhow. That being said, that assumes people define success via money generated, which I doubt is the case with some here, who simply want to be heard.

In my case, I have limited time to practice or write music. I have a full time job as a researcher and coach an olympic boxing team 3 nights a week. Given that these activities take time and more importantly energy, I have chosen to put all my eggs in the "practice + write" basket and not devote time on social media other than the occasional post. If I ever get good enough and write good enough music, then I'll consider that this could be a second career, until then, my mindset is that I'm a hobbyist grinding at the craft to maybe one day reach success.

If I were an aspiring musician ready to "make it big now", then I'd probably look at the path that recent successful social media musicians took to build their following (if such people even exist), rather than look at the blueprint of people who were building their social media 11 years ago (Ola Englund, etc.).


----------



## grigou (Aug 14, 2019)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I'd probably look at the path that recent successful social media musicians took to build their following (if such people even exist), rather than look at people who were building their social media 11 years ago (Ola Englund, etc.).



That's a really clever advice and I think you're 100% right.
It's always more easy to grow when there's almost no competition, but now, YouTube is a beast.

Nevertheless, I think it's possible to grow and succeed and YouTube even today. The personal branding is one key for that. People want
authenticity.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Aug 14, 2019)

grigou said:


> Nevertheless, I think it's possible to grow and succeed and YouTube even today. The personal branding is one key for that. People want authenticity.



I agree that it's possible, but the probability of being successful vs the time put into the YT endeavor are what stop me. Hey, maybe I'll change my mind one day if I figure out a way to not make it so time consuming.

Authenticity is key, for sure. There's nothing worst than a guy trying to be the next Jared Dines or whatnot while reading from cue-card or making cringy jokes.

On another topic, what do you guys use to film your videos ?


----------



## grigou (Aug 14, 2019)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> but the probability of being successful vs the time put into the YT endeavor are what stop me.



Yeah I understand that. The amount of work is oftenly huge for small results.

For my video, I use a Panasonic GH4. Really nice tool !


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Aug 14, 2019)

I agree that the possibility of making something out a youtube channel is really small. Youtube has been around so long that its oversaturated with content creators. Unless you're offering something truly unique I don't think it should be looked at as viable way to make money. Plus, the way their algorithm works means you need to be producing at least one video a day to gain some real traction. On the other hand I love making video covers of songs that I learned. Its just a hobby and I post them on YT just for fun. I like to look back and see that I truly learned a song all the way through. I don't mean to discourage anyone from trying. If its something you want to do then go for it.


----------



## Gmork (Aug 15, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> It think you are mistaken people just wanting to have their music heard with teenagers who want to become millionaires playing computer with a crowd
> 
> For me anyway I know perfectly well that this is never going to be a tool for generating more than coffee money and that is fine. My goal is to have my music heard, be it through gear demos with my music or videos with my actual music. And even with a small shitty channel I have I am already getting some of what I want.
> 
> ...



^this so much! You said it better than i ever could. While i would never even consider that id get rich n famous, the idea of a bit of extra income if even to cover a pack of strings every month to help me along would be great. 
And likewise, even the miniscule amount of progress and recognition makes it worth it. I enjoy using gear demos as a vehicle to show some people my songs and engaging with those who show interest.


----------



## Sumsar (Aug 15, 2019)

MSUspartans777 said:


> I agree that the possibility of making something out a youtube channel is really small. Youtube has been around so long that its oversaturated with content creators. Unless you're offering something truly unique I don't think it should be looked at as viable way to make money. Plus, the way their algorithm works means you need to be producing at least one video a day to gain some real traction. On the other hand I love making video covers of songs that I learned. Its just a hobby and I post them on YT just for fun. I like to look back and see that I truly learned a song all the way through. I don't mean to discourage anyone from trying. If its something you want to do then go for it.



I think the notion that all the good and big channels has already been created is wrong. Yes some old channels, like Ola's (which isn't really that big, considering the amount of time he has had it) are still going strong. But others like Keith Merrow has almost completely vanished, and still others keep going but doesn't seem as viral as they did earlier, like Jared Dines, Rob Scallon, StevieT and Rob Chapman. They never really jump into my YT feed anymore and I don't see them mentioned on this forum or fb groups anymore. New guys keep coming up, but I guess it is literally like 1 in a million that gets far.

I know that ofc one should be realistic about these things, but still it is 100% guaranteed that you will not make it if you come up with excuses for not even trying 
So I am doing it now. I have finished my education, have a nice 37 h/week job and don't yet have wife and kids, so now is the time to try and see if I can do anything with this format


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Aug 16, 2019)

Sure, there are odds you could make it, however slim they are, it’s possible, so all the best to you !!


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 16, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> I think the notion that all the good and big channels has already been created is wrong. Yes some old channels, like Ola's (which isn't really that big, considering the amount of time he has had it) are still going strong. But others like Keith Merrow has almost completely vanished, and still others keep going but doesn't seem as viral as they did earlier, like Jared Dines, Rob Scallon, StevieT and Rob Chapman. They never really jump into my YT feed anymore and I don't see them mentioned on this forum or fb groups anymore. New guys keep coming up, but I guess it is literally like 1 in a million that gets far.
> 
> I know that ofc one should be realistic about these things, but still it is 100% guaranteed that you will not make it if you come up with excuses for not even trying
> So I am doing it now. I have finished my education, have a nice 37 h/week job and don't yet have wife and kids, so now is the time to try and see if I can do anything with this format



They told Misha he could never make a career out of just chugging zeros and ones with the mids cranked and bass rolled off, and now he has a Porsche. 

Do you. Just have fun with it. 

Until you have kids and a wife or three. Then pray for the sweet sweet release of the afterlife, where you can spend all day fighting and drinking beers with Ragnar instead of yelling at kid A to stop fighting with kid B...

What were we talking about again?


----------



## bassisace (Aug 16, 2019)

I liked and followed all of you on YT a couple weeks ago and none have reciprocated. Not a big deal, but wasn’t that the whole point of this thread? Not a whole lot of scratching going on


----------



## Drew (Aug 16, 2019)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> If I were an aspiring musician ready to "make it big now", then I'd probably look at the path that recent successful social media musicians took to build their following (if such people even exist), rather than look at the blueprint of people who were building their social media 11 years ago (Ola Englund, etc.).


I think even then, you're too late and you'll be fighting too many other imitators. 

Get creative. Think of other venues with good "network effects" that haven't yet been tapped, where you have a shot at being the first mover and the first person to really take advantage of that platform. A lot of management theory is pretty stupid and slogan-y, but the whole "red water" and "blue water" analogy, while silly, is worth thinking about - the opportunities lie in the blue water, where you're operating alone, while in the water already red with the blood of all the other feasting sharks, there just isn't enough opportunity and upside to make it worth trying to compete. Following the red water _seems _like a good branding strategy, but it's one that ensures you're always competing against bigger competitors.


----------



## Gmork (Aug 16, 2019)

bassisace said:


> I liked and followed all of you on YT a couple weeks ago and none have reciprocated. Not a big deal, but wasn’t that the whole point of this thread? Not a whole lot of scratching going on


 i just scrolled through the entire thread and couldnt find any of your video posts. Maybe im blind? 
Admittedly I do have to catch up on some of the channels lol but i do plan on actually doing so!


----------



## Gmork (Aug 19, 2019)

The GAME OF TONES PREAMP by Master Effects Pedals.
Update of the classic TC electronics preamp.


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 19, 2019)

Gmork said:


> The GAME OF TONES PREAMP by Master Effects Pedals.
> Update of the classic TC electronics preamp.



Nicely done! I just liked and commented!


----------



## Gmork (Aug 19, 2019)

littlebadboy said:


> Nicely done! I just liked and commented!


Thanks a lot music projects


----------



## Drew (Aug 20, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> I think the notion that all the good and big channels has already been created is wrong. Yes some old channels, like Ola's (which isn't really that big, considering the amount of time he has had it) are still going strong. But others like Keith Merrow has almost completely vanished, and still others keep going but doesn't seem as viral as they did earlier, like Jared Dines, Rob Scallon, StevieT and Rob Chapman. They never really jump into my YT feed anymore and I don't see them mentioned on this forum or fb groups anymore. New guys keep coming up, but I guess it is literally like 1 in a million that gets far.
> 
> I know that ofc one should be realistic about these things, but still it is 100% guaranteed that you will not make it if you come up with excuses for not even trying
> So I am doing it now. I have finished my education, have a nice 37 h/week job and don't yet have wife and kids, so now is the time to try and see if I can do anything with this format


Two comments related to this - 

First, Youtube's recommendation algorithm is more tailored to what you've already watched, rather than what's "popular" in a genre. So if you're seeing less of Jared Dines and Rob Scallon, it's probably because you've watched fewer of their videos and, to a lesser extent, videos that YouTube considers similar to them lately. My youtube suggested videos are mostly backing tracks, Global Cycling Network videos and Phil Gaimon/Worst Retirement Ever videos, and a couple of the cycling world equivalents of Jared Dines with splashy sensational headlines that I just ignore, with the majority of what I'm seeing mostly being driven by whatever the last few videos I watched were. So, that has less to do with Youtube or their channels than it does your own watching habits, I suspect (though, in the case of Keith Merrow, I suspect it's also partly his channel just isn't really active anymore, because he now has a full time music industry job with Seymour Duncan, I believe).

Second, I don't think anyone is saying "all the big channels have already been created" or "don't even try," so much as just be very realistic about how much the deck is stacked against you. Youtube channels benefit strongly from network effects, where having a lot of subscribers helps your videos get watched, having a lot of people watch your videos help get you more subscribers, and lots of views plus lots of popular videos tends to put you higher in the suggested video results for people viewing or searching for videos like yours. So, it's not that you CAN'T run a successful channel if you're just starting out.... But it's exponentially harder to start a new channel and have it become extremely successful, than it is to keep a successful channel running successfully. So, by all means, go out and post your music on youtube... But the odds of you becoming the next bulb or Ola or Merrow or Dines or whatever are like 0.0000000001%. If this is your principle strategy for "making it" in music, then calling it a hail mary strategy isn't even fair because it radically overstates the odds of you getting some sort of break. That's not being a hater or making excuses for not even trying, that's being realistic.


----------



## Sumsar (Aug 20, 2019)

Drew said:


> Two comments related to this -
> 
> First, Youtube's recommendation algorithm is more tailored to what you've already watched, rather than what's "popular" in a genre. So if you're seeing less of Jared Dines and Rob Scallon, it's probably because you've watched fewer of their videos and, to a lesser extent, videos that YouTube considers similar to them lately. My youtube suggested videos are mostly backing tracks, Global Cycling Network videos and Phil Gaimon/Worst Retirement Ever videos, and a couple of the cycling world equivalents of Jared Dines with splashy sensational headlines that I just ignore, with the majority of what I'm seeing mostly being driven by whatever the last few videos I watched were. So, that has less to do with Youtube or their channels than it does your own watching habits, I suspect (though, in the case of Keith Merrow, I suspect it's also partly his channel just isn't really active anymore, because he now has a full time music industry job with Seymour Duncan, I believe).
> 
> Second, I don't think anyone is saying "all the big channels have already been created" or "don't even try," so much as just be very realistic about how much the deck is stacked against you. Youtube channels benefit strongly from network effects, where having a lot of subscribers helps your videos get watched, having a lot of people watch your videos help get you more subscribers, and lots of views plus lots of popular videos tends to put you higher in the suggested video results for people viewing or searching for videos like yours. So, it's not that you CAN'T run a successful channel if you're just starting out.... But it's exponentially harder to start a new channel and have it become extremely successful, than it is to keep a successful channel running successfully. So, by all means, go out and post your music on youtube... But the odds of you becoming the next bulb or Ola or Merrow or Dines or whatever are like 0.0000000001%. If this is your principle strategy for "making it" in music, then calling it a hail mary strategy isn't even fair because it radically overstates the odds of you getting some sort of break. That's not being a hater or making excuses for not even trying, that's being realistic.



I agree with you on many points. My recommend these days are mostly Ola, GCN, Scott Manley, LTT and various metal music. And you are probably right that nowadays the algorithm shows you more of what you want. Some years ago it always showed what was really popular, but not what you necessarily wanted.

I guess the big question is how to go about trying to get your music out there and be heard. Right now I am trying the YT / internet approach as a sole musician and see how that goes. Previously I have done the 'Release a couple of albums, do paid promotion on certain sites, place adds, try to get reviewers to review your music etc' and the 'write some songs, play live'. None of the approaches has been that succesfull, although I have enjoyed the process. So now I am at this step.
Another method which seems to work fairly well around these parts is the 'Write songs that work well in a live setting, play as many shows as you can', though I have had a lot of trouble over the years with finding people that are good enough players and can also consistently show up at rehearsal, which has sort of stopped me from taking that approach.


----------



## Sumsar (Aug 20, 2019)

Btw I also did a new video today:



Cover of the first Emperor song I ever heard. Dunno what it is but I am doing a bunch of covers lately. You learn a lot from it, even if it isn't super original to do them.


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 20, 2019)

I haven't been uploading much lately, but I do playthroughs and transcription videos. I'm getting close to 1,000 subscribers, and I'd greatly appreciate you guys helping me get to that milestone. For the time being, I'm focusing on putting out more official tab books, but I do have some video ideas floating around. Also hoping to do some interviews.


----------



## Drew (Aug 20, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> Another method which seems to work fairly well around these parts is the 'Write songs that work well in a live setting, play as many shows as you can', though I have had a lot of trouble over the years with finding people that are good enough players and can also consistently show up at rehearsal, which has sort of stopped me from taking that approach.


I mean, this has always been the traditional way of "making it" as a musician, with things like youtube or discussion forums being a niche alternative that's worked for a handful of folks. Even then, Periphery plays shows, you know?

Beyond that, I don't think there are any secret strategies for success. Write good music, perform it well, record it well, and then however you choose to put it out there for consumption, if you can get your music - the songs, the playing, the recording and mastering - to the point where people are so impressed they want to share it with other people, you'll get an audience. I think that's the hard part, way more than anything strategic with what you do on your Youtube channel.

That's also the part I'm stuck on, so there's that. 

EDIT - I guess, related to my post above this one... Think of it like being a merchant platform on the internet. Sure, anyone with the right skillset and equipment and some startup capital can do it... But just because Etsy pulled it off, does DrewsOnlineEmporium.com really have any realistic chance of drumming up enough traffic to compete with Amazon? That's the kind of "network effect" I'm referring to, where a platform is relatively more attractive than the alternatives when it has more users than the alternatives. There are MASSIVE economies of scale on youtube, where if you're already successful your new videos will be much more successful than other people's new videos.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 21, 2019)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I agree that YT and even Twitch-fcbk (and soon Mixer) are saturated and that the odds of success don't justify the time investment, for me anyhow. That being said, that assumes people define success via money generated, which I doubt is the case with some here, who simply want to be heard.
> 
> In my case, I have limited time to practice or write music. I have a full time job as a researcher and coach an olympic boxing team 3 nights a week. Given that these activities take time and more importantly energy, I have chosen to put all my eggs in the "practice + write" basket and not devote time on social media other than the occasional post. If I ever get good enough and write good enough music, then I'll consider that this could be a second career, until then, my mindset is that I'm a hobbyist grinding at the craft to maybe one day reach success.
> 
> If I were an aspiring musician ready to "make it big now", then I'd probably look at the path that recent successful social media musicians took to build their following (if such people even exist), rather than look at the blueprint of people who were building their social media 11 years ago (Ola Englund, etc.).



Thing is, being a professional musician nowadays is ALL about your ability to promote yourself. Being a good musician isn't even close to enough. I know a couple guys, including a guitarist in a reasonably well known metal band who has an endorsement and signature model with a major guitar company. What he spends most of his day doing is all business - promotion, interviews with whatever website/magazine, finance stuff, calling up various booking agents about domestic and foreign tours etc. He told me he spends weeks without even picking up his guitar. 

And you look at loads of professional musicians in successful bands now - they have all sorts of side businesses, most of which aren't even in the industry. Some have recording studios, or do paid producing. But loads have restaurants, bars, hotels, car rental companies and other things. 

That is to say, I don't think your approach of developing your skills first is ever going to work. If you're a kid with all the time in the world, and already have the talent, it's pretty fucking difficult to then break into the market, get recognition and earn any sort of money at all. If you're old enough to have a "proper" job and responsibilities, I'd say it's nigh on impossible.




USMarine75 said:


> They told Misha he could never make a career out of just chugging zeros and ones with the mids cranked and bass rolled off, and now he has a Porsche.
> 
> Do you. Just have fun with it.
> 
> ...



There's a huge element of luck in there too, of course. Misha obviously is talented as a musician, but he's even better at self-promotion, branding, and he capitalised perfectly on the Internet hype, the genre of djent taking off etc. His music coincided with the explosion of the Internet as a medium for music consumption. That's not replicable any more, obviously.



Drew said:


> Two comments related to this -
> 
> First, Youtube's recommendation algorithm is more tailored to what you've already watched, rather than what's "popular" in a genre. So if you're seeing less of Jared Dines and Rob Scallon, it's probably because you've watched fewer of their videos and, to a lesser extent, videos that YouTube considers similar to them lately. My youtube suggested videos are mostly backing tracks, Global Cycling Network videos and Phil Gaimon/Worst Retirement Ever videos, and a couple of the cycling world equivalents of Jared Dines with splashy sensational headlines that I just ignore, with the majority of what I'm seeing mostly being driven by whatever the last few videos I watched were. So, that has less to do with Youtube or their channels than it does your own watching habits, I suspect (though, in the case of Keith Merrow, I suspect it's also partly his channel just isn't really active anymore, because he now has a full time music industry job with Seymour Duncan, I believe).
> 
> Second, I don't think anyone is saying "all the big channels have already been created" or "don't even try," so much as just be very realistic about how much the deck is stacked against you. Youtube channels benefit strongly from network effects, where having a lot of subscribers helps your videos get watched, having a lot of people watch your videos help get you more subscribers, and lots of views plus lots of popular videos tends to put you higher in the suggested video results for people viewing or searching for videos like yours. So, it's not that you CAN'T run a successful channel if you're just starting out.... But it's exponentially harder to start a new channel and have it become extremely successful, than it is to keep a successful channel running successfully. So, by all means, go out and post your music on youtube... But the odds of you becoming the next bulb or Ola or Merrow or Dines or whatever are like 0.0000000001%. If this is your principle strategy for "making it" in music, then calling it a hail mary strategy isn't even fair because it radically overstates the odds of you getting some sort of break. That's not being a hater or making excuses for not even trying, that's being realistic.



You're totally correct about the first point. Merrow has dropped off because the guy uploads 6 videos a year. The algorithm absolutely does not reward that. And going back to an earlier topic, yet again, his popular gear review videos have 5-10x the views of his own music. Funny that his "Lila" music video has 65k views 2 years ago, but the same song as a demo of the Invective 1 year later has 114k, lol. 

On the second point, you're totally right. Just to give more supporting evidence, there are 300-500 hours of video uploaded per minute. And the VAST majority of total video views on YT are from the top 1-5% of videos. It's a very steep curve with a long, long tail. Around 35% of YT videos have less than 10 views in total, which is insane given that bots alone will generate that over time.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 21, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> There's a huge element of luck in there too, of course. Misha obviously is talented as a musician, but he's even better at self-promotion, branding, and he capitalised perfectly on the Internet hype, the genre of djent taking off etc. His music coincided with the explosion of the Internet as a medium for music consumption. That's not replicable any more, obviously.



Keep in mind I was mostly just trying to be funny [crickets]... but excellent points. There is A LOT to be said about timing. Just ask Rockefeller, JP Morgan, Vanderbilt, Zuckerberg, Cuban, etc...


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Aug 21, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> Thing is, being a professional musician nowadays is ALL about your ability to promote yourself. Being a good musician isn't even close to enough. I know a couple guys, including a guitarist in a reasonably well known metal band who has an endorsement and signature model with a major guitar company. What he spends most of his day doing is all business - promotion, interviews with whatever website/magazine, finance stuff, calling up various booking agents about domestic and foreign tours etc. He told me he spends weeks without even picking up his guitar.
> 
> And you look at loads of professional musicians in successful bands now - they have all sorts of side businesses, most of which aren't even in the industry. Some have recording studios, or do paid producing. But loads have restaurants, bars, hotels, car rental companies and other things.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the perspective. It’s always appreciated to have outside opinions. To clarify, in my case, I am “old” (40) and have a good paying job that I don’t plan to leave unless music becomes viable, which it may never become, and I’m fine with that. 

My goal is not to maximize my financial gains via music, but to have musical projects in parallel. By “projects”, I mean recording my own songs and doing guest solos on other artist’s track. I already have had offers for the latter and I’m starting composing more seriously, but I’m lucid and enough of a perfectionist that I don’t want to share my stuff until it meets basic personal standards. 

Concerning the technical aspects, these are personal goals stemming partly from the fact that I sometimes feel technically limited not being able to play all the stuff that I write. I’m not saying everyone should have that approach, these are just personal choices.


----------



## Drew (Aug 21, 2019)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Thanks for the perspective. It’s always appreciated to have outside opinions. To clarify, in my case, I am “old” (40) and have a good paying job that I don’t plan to leave unless music becomes viable, which it may never become, and I’m fine with that.


You and I are basically in the same situation, save that I don't really see any plausible scenario where music DOES become a viable alternative to my day job. I like that this gives me the flexibility to do what I want musically and not worry about commercial viability, but reading this thread I think there are a lot of people here who are hoping to pursue music as a way to make a living, and think Youtube could be a way to get there. As politely as I can say this, that is not a realistic plan.


----------



## stevexc (Aug 22, 2019)

Here's another video, this time a play through of one of my band's songs! Did something different this time and actually recorded the bass properly rather than relying on the cell phone microphone.


----------



## Sumsar (Aug 24, 2019)

stevexc said:


> Here's another video, this time a play through of one of my band's songs! Did something different this time and actually recorded the bass properly rather than relying on the cell phone microphone.




Great tone, but what do you mean with cell phone microphone? That for previous vids you just used with cell phone microphone and blending with the track or?

I also did a new one, this time a songwriting kinda lesson:



Generally I have started to also render down like 30 seconds of the videos, so that I have something to post in FB groups directly and then link to the videos, which does seem like a much better way than just posting your video, also because FB algorythm really hate external link in OPs.


----------



## stevexc (Aug 24, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> Great tone, but what do you mean with cell phone microphone? That for previous vids you just used with cell phone microphone and blending with the track or?.



Exactly. Used the phone for both video and audio. It was... sub-par, as you'd expect.


----------



## nateispro (Aug 25, 2019)

I would love to be able to just sit and write and record all day. Realistically I know that isn't a viable venture for me. I'm just happy to get my music out there for someone to hear. And I hope someone gets some enjoyment out of it or I get to inspire one person at least. Making money would be awesome but for now Im just happy making music!

That being said I just finished up this one this afternoon! I really had fun with this one! Kept it pretty simple.


----------



## Oilid (Sep 6, 2019)

Best guitar video of all time! Period!


----------



## TedEH (Sep 6, 2019)

I don't believe you and I didn't even watch the video.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 6, 2019)

Really needs more caps for proper emphasis on how magnificent it is.


----------



## Mattykoda (Sep 6, 2019)

BEST CAPSLOCK OF ALL TIME!!!

WHY AM I YELLING SO MUCH

PLEASE STOP IT

SOMEONE HELP ME

WHATS WRONG WITH MY KEYBOARD


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 6, 2019)

When it is not _literally _the best guitar video of all time....


----------



## Smoked Porter (Sep 6, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 6, 2019)

I want my money back.


----------



## Splenetic (Sep 6, 2019)

Tbh, and take this just as constructive criticism... It could use a bit more of being the best guitar video of all time. Just pepper it in there ya know.


----------



## AC.Lin (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## mlp187 (Sep 6, 2019)

Holy hair. Ultimate dad trolling achieved. I like it.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Sep 7, 2019)

All this dude does is spam his youtube videos here, which I guess many of those posts were deleted anyway. Fastest way to get me to not watch something is to spam it.


----------



## Adieu (Sep 7, 2019)

Wait is this the dude who does videos with his mom?

(oddly enough it's an actual thing, and no, it's not where your minds went you perverts)


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 7, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Wait is this the dude who does videos with his mom?
> 
> (oddly enough it's an actual thing, and no, it's not where your minds went you perverts)



@Oilid should do a video from "my mom reacts to Infant Annihilator lyrics" or something along those lines  The real subject of this video is complete opposite... damn. Oh! Mom reacts to Jinjer!


----------



## littlebadboy (Sep 7, 2019)

In this Part 2 segment, I showcased how the Drop can handle picking, strumming, chugging, and soloing with harmonics from original tune all the way down to one octave.



Enjoy!


----------



## hodorcore (Sep 8, 2019)

hey i do covers and some original stuff over on my channel, check it out 

latest vid


----------



## fproject (Sep 11, 2019)

Here's my channel. Its mostly tracks off of the album I released on June 21st. 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLaaRf1SLn1i7_0aAYjJOhjfnrYy4PCCEs

The main channel has stuff that is auto-linked by YouTube but isn't mine. I've been trying to get YouTube to fix that but its taking a long time to get resolved.

Since this is the 7-String forum, this is the 7-String song that is featured on the album:


----------



## Spearhead (Sep 11, 2019)

I rarely post here, but since i just saw this thread, here is a video i uploaded today.


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Sep 11, 2019)

I'd like to share with you all my song "Cool 1", the last one from my instrumental solo album "Musa".
Would love to hear your feedback.


----------



## Gmork (Sep 12, 2019)

2ND BEST GUITAR VIDEO EVAARRR! PERIOD! (joking!)
For anyone interested i just released a Bogner Uberschall Twin Jet demo.


----------



## Semi-pro (Sep 12, 2019)

Aiming to do more covers and gear related videos, but been too busy with my band. Anyway, I'd be very happy if you check this out


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Sep 15, 2019)

I have started to collect many videos of me and my band that have been scattered on different channels in the past years. It is taking forever, and for now there is only one video on my channel.
I am planning to include some more playthrough videos as soon as possible.


----------



## ajsfreily (Sep 17, 2019)

Playing some metal on a jazz guitar, will it chug?


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 17, 2019)

Emil Werstler says yes.


----------



## ajsfreily (Sep 17, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Emil Werstler says yes.



He is playing a PRS-style semi hollow, not often used for jazz, closer to a regular solid guitar, the one I use is modelled after the 335, a very common jazz guitar.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 17, 2019)

Try a Gretsch Brian Setzer (or any big hollow Gretsch really). I played it through a Fender Hot Rod amp and it really nailed the sound of Nightside-era Emperor.


----------



## ajsfreily (Sep 17, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Try a Gretsch Brian Setzer (or any big hollow Gretsch really). I played it through a Fender Hot Rod amp and it really nailed the sound of Nightside-era Emperor.



Yeah dude, never played one of those, but they, as I remember, are huge as fxxx. Cool man! 

Some people are probably surprised at what is actually possible to play with those semi hollow bodies.


----------



## Oilid (Sep 22, 2019)

*Fake guitarist spotted! 

*


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Sep 30, 2019)

After a long while not playing due to hand injury, I decided last minute to kickstart my rehab by doing a solo for Kiesel's 2019 solo contest.

Disclaimer: I'm not a pro 

Weird thing: I can't find my entry when I search with the official hashtag (#kieselsolocontest2019) although I included it in my title, description and tag. 

Any fixes for that ?


----------



## Kirill5412 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hello, guys! 
I’m excited to present the fourth volume of Riff Bros! 
Don’t look for much sense in it for it is a friendly collaboration of people who share a common passion for music


----------



## JasonStallworth (Nov 7, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Ever feel like your youtube videos that you put so much work into are destined so sit burried under the heap never to see the light of day. How do you get ahead if no one is ever even given the chance to even see it in the 1st place?
> 
> I propose we all leave a vid link as a starting place and everyone whos reading go and totally spam likes and subscribes and leave some sort of comment on a few videos,
> and since part of it is average viewing length just let a few of the most recent vids run their course while you go eat or play games or whatever. Lets help each other out!? Im down!
> ...




YouTube is tough to crack, that's for certain! I have a decent following (close to 8k subs), but I've also been on YouTubes since 2010 or 11. 

A few things that may work for you is this:


Have a website and write blogs posts based on some of your videos, and embed those videos in your post
Collect email addresses on your site (you can offer a free give-away and add that link to your YouTube description; for example, I give away a free PDF eBook metal guitar practice guide) - This way you can email your subs when you release a video as well
I know Facebook and YouTube aren't friends, but post your YouTube video on FB! 
Make smaller versions of your YouTube video and post those videos on your FB and Instagram, and tell them to go to a link to watch the full video (On IG you could just have your profile link go to your YouTube channel)
Try these or at least some of these! Hope this helps! 

Oh...and here's one of my top videos...



And here's a lyric video from my latest album...



Keep it Metal!


----------



## Sentient (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## ajsfreily (Nov 10, 2019)

Hell, Mattias IA Eklundh liked my lates video  https://www.instagram.com/p/B4srV51FmpA/

Here is the video


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Nov 27, 2019)

Been through a rough patch lately with a long lasting left hand injury.

I'm thinking of using YT to track my rehab, or maybe not, we'll see how it goes  I'm not expecting much out of it except breaking out of musical isolation and discussing with fellow guitarists.

Here's a 15 second video of me being a masochist and going straight back at it with a semi-sloppy take on a Stephen Taranto lick (after 2 hours of warming up ).


----------



## Boofchuck (Dec 3, 2019)

I've been writing and recording my first songs over the last year. Here's one I'm really proud of.


----------



## Sumsar (Dec 3, 2019)

So I am trying to get back into the game lately. 
I just got a new job, going from being a developer to being product owner for two teams, which is a lot of work. It is just hard to find the brain power to do videos when you get home from work. Now I am two months into it and I start to be able to focus on other things, so I did the following video:



It is pretty different in that I don't actually play guitar in the video, but just talk setup and cleaning. A bit unsual and pretty long vid for me, but I also learned something just by editing together 1 hour of video of myself doing guitar setup and getting it into something cohesive in video format, hope you enjoy it haha.


----------



## Kirill5412 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello guys! 
We're excited to present the fifth volume of Riff Bros! 
Don’t look for much sense in it for it is a friendly collaboration of people who share a common passion for music


----------



## ajsfreily (Jan 19, 2020)

Not metal, a little bit different...


----------



## pastanator (Jan 20, 2020)

been making more chill stuff than heavy lately but also gonna try to post more frequently including daily uploads for the next bit


----------



## Gmork (Jan 20, 2020)

pastanator said:


> been making more chill stuff than heavy lately but also gonna try to post more frequently including daily uploads for the next bit



Makes me feel like i just smoked and am all zonked out lol. Really nice man!


----------



## AndiKravljaca (Feb 14, 2020)

I started my channel waaaaaaaay back in 2007, when 360p was high definition 

For a while I posted videos weekly, but that very quickly grew old when nothing really happened and I didn't turn into Rob Chapman (shocker - a guy playing guitar solos with a bad camera and being boring in general isn't making people line up around the corner!), but I still post every once in a while. Here's me taking on a Brad Paisley song, to see if I can make a humbucker sound like a Tele:



Here's my channel: https://www.youtube.com/andikravljaca

I did have some success in 2007 with a cover I did of a Megadeth solo, that got something like 150,000 views which back in 2007 was a lot, so that was my 15 minutes of fame I guess!


----------



## Fun With Dirt (Feb 25, 2020)

I just put stuff up to share with my friends really... but here is one I did with me playing around with Anthrax's cover of Joe Jackson's Got The Time. TONS of fun to play. I left in the flubs too. 

Be sure to use headphones or good speakers.


----------



## Kirill5412 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello, guys! Check out our new video 
Thanks for watching!


----------



## buriedoutback (Mar 19, 2020)

www.youtube.com/user/buriedoutback666

I/we just released a new music video this past Tuesday.
There's also 17 episodes of my youtube show about Gear / Tech / Music / Other Youtube Channels.
We put out a lyric video 3 weeks ago as well. We're releasing 3 new Buried Out Back tracks in the first part of 2020.
There's also the 4 song Grindcore EP and 3 song Black Metal EP I put out videos for last year, full album streams of my band's releases and live stuff.... /etc

Blah Blah Blah Death Metal \m/


----------



## Aewrik (Apr 5, 2020)

I think I finally found a method that lets me record regularly:
I've set a goal to compose 16 bars of whatever per day, and share anything that turns out somewhat alright. I don't expect to do anything with these clips, so if I ever write something you think could be expanded into a song, you can download the track from Soundcloud and go to town with it.

If I have the time, I record video, but most of the times it'll just be an audio clip on Soundcloud:
https://soundcloud.com/efterklok/sets/16-measures


----------



## Gmork (Apr 19, 2020)

The si6ma, im in love. No joke. 
Check it out if you haven't already!
I have no affiliation with Audio Assault, just a very happy customer.


----------



## stevexc (May 4, 2020)

Threw together a quick teaser video for the EP I'm putting out on Friday...


----------



## littlebadboy (May 4, 2020)

I have honestly not been updated in watching the other videos here. It's a bisy time for us teachers. As soon as I geta break, I will watch and pick up where I paused.

Here's my latest. If you like the track (or not), you can download it for $1. Proceeds will go the CDC Response Fund for the on-going epidemic.


----------



## stevexc (May 5, 2020)

...and the first full track!


----------



## Randy Garcia (May 6, 2020)

Duuuude awesome thread! I'm definitely gonna give you all a sub/likes in videos! Please check out my latest!


----------



## Lax (May 6, 2020)

Starting my guitar channel, uploaded 3 live shows videos from my past cover bands for giggles and this one :



More to come as I browse my hdd


----------



## Gmork (May 6, 2020)

Lax said:


> Starting my guitar channel, uploaded 3 live shows videos from my past cover bands for giggles and this one :
> 
> 
> 
> More to come as I browse my hdd



Will check this out asap, and will add my bands BIG finishing song lol from a show we played last October. FFO techy death netal. Not super great audio but not the worst. 
Terminal Sequence


----------



## Semi-pro (May 7, 2020)

It's been a little quiet on my channel lately (rather use the time for my band) but I did this pretty much instantly when The Violence of Sleep came out and I doubt anything I post will ever get the same amount of views or engagement


----------



## lodidodi (Jun 17, 2020)

that ibanez sg is so sick. been looking for one for a while


----------



## KlausMan (Jun 18, 2020)

I cannot take link, but highly recommended to listen Motanka Verba. It's Ukrainian metal-folk band


----------



## ajsfreily (Sep 21, 2020)

Jamming over the awesome song Jason by the Midnight, 80's style, retro synthwave


----------



## Dylan Maxime (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey friends, just signed up to sevenstring, decided to get back into music after a 6 year hiatus and keen to rejoin the community. Trying to make the most of the time spent in lockdown and invest in more creative pastimes than idly scrolling through social media. Here's one of my more polished attempts at a guitar cover in tribute to the late EVH, a massive influence on the modern guitar sound. I look forward to checking out the other posts in this thread and exchanging ideas!


----------



## VibTDog (Dec 6, 2020)

Just started writing/recording after a 15 year hiatus...


----------



## Kenneth Gurholt (Dec 20, 2020)

I focus on Andy James cover this year


----------



## littlebadboy (Dec 21, 2020)

I did a new Christmas s9ng rendition on my channel.


----------



## larry (Jan 11, 2021)

sure, I’ll post something—mediocre guitar cover:



Paul, please don’t be mad at me. 

Also, good vibrato is hard, matching bends is hard... but I’m obsessed with both!


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 11, 2021)

larry said:


> sure, I’ll post something—mediocre guitar cover:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very good man, loved it. Also, awesome looking little jam room there and dog couch!


----------



## larry (Jan 11, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Very good man, loved it. Also, awesome looking little jam room there and dog couch!



Thanks man, dog couch is a necessity.


Haven’t seen your posts since mg.org, how the heck are you man?


----------



## Drew Strong (Jan 11, 2021)

Had to cover a Bodom song to pay tribute to Alexi


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 12, 2021)

larry said:


> Thanks man, dog couch is a necessity.
> 
> 
> Haven’t seen your posts since mg.org, how the heck are you man?



Doing great man, just living the dream and being overwhelmed with so many speaker, mini head, and OD options out there these days.


----------



## Guitar Grind (Feb 18, 2021)

I started to post in my channel a couple months ago. My main idea is to post one video every week to slowly improve the quality of my videos and create more interesting stuff. Just started covering my favorite songs, like many of you are doing.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Mar 16, 2021)

still very much a work in progress, it seems only one video has taken off a bit but I’m still riffing away! 
This week (maybe next) I’m actually going to be checking out my Dunable R2 I just got


----------

